# GREAT! Recommended Reading



## happybroadcast (Oct 14, 2004)

The Book is _*Replay*_ the Author is Ken GrimWood. Its a great novel about a man who lives a dissapointing life and then one day dies. He dies only to repeat his life again. Once is great but what happens when he finds that he cant find escape? what happens when he realizes all he will ever accomplish and the people he will come to mean nothing? You'll have to read this amazing book. If you decide to read it contact me so we can discuss it. 

Replay by Author Ken GrimWood....GO READ IT ALREADY!


----------



## writecrate2222 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey, that sounds like a cool book.


----------



## stereomuse (Dec 20, 2004)

Hmmm.... sounds interesting, I've always thought it would be cool to be able to go back and change things.  Those kinds of things always interest me.


----------



## ChickenCow (Jan 16, 2005)

It does sound interesting. As soon as I can I'm going to go get a copy and read it. Until I get around to that, do you know of any other books that are kind of like _Replay_? Just in case I've read them.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds interesting... I'll definitely look for it


----------

